# Can zoloft make it worse?



## charliethomas (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok here we go, i had depersonnalization, then started zoloft for three days, but didnt like the effects so stopped it, then started again, then stopped again and now i am back on it because my psychiatrist really wants me to go on it.

Now since i first started taking zoloft i dont seem ro recognize people around me,i know who they are but the feelings have gone.

My psychiatrist also says that i dont have real depersonalization but just anxiety and that real depersonalization can only be found in schizofrenia, something i dont agree with. It seems to me he doesnt know about depersonnalization!!!

Have i got to stop the zoloft? will i be able to feel my family after some time on the zoloft? or have i messed it up starting it three times?

thanks, charlie


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

charliethomas said:


> Ok here we go, i had depersonnalization, then started zoloft for three days, but didnt like the effects so stopped it, then started again, then stopped again and now i am back on it because my psychiatrist really wants me to go on it.
> 
> Now since i first started taking zoloft i dont seem ro recognize people around me,i know who they are but the feelings have gone.
> 
> ...


*My psychiatrist also says that &#8230; real depersonalization can only be found in schizofrenia*

Absolutely wrong!

*Now since i first started taking zoloft i dont seem ro recognize people around me,i know who they are but the feelings have gone.*

Zoloft increases serotonin and can have this effect. Some people do well with it, and others do not. It will take time for you to know but what you say here doesn't sound so great.

[ Need feedback from others on the forum who use Zoloft ]

*or have i messed it up starting it three times?*

You haven't damaged yourself if that is your concern.

*but just anxiety*

Anxiety is never great and _could_ be triggering DP.

How did your DP start?

Do you think you know the cause?

What are your symptoms (before Zoloft)?


----------



## charliethomas (Feb 7, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> *My psychiatrist also says that &#8230; real depersonalization can only be found in schizofrenia*
> 
> Absolutely wrong!
> 
> ...


Well it all started after a "bad trip" smoking pot. Then i became really anxious and had all sorts of ocd, i was sure i had schizofrenia, that i was becoming mad, thats what threw me into this depersonnalisation. At the moment im not THAT anxious because he gave me Solian Amisulpride a month ago wich plays on the anxious part.

Before the zoloft i really didnt care about depersonnalization, my only worry was being schizofrenic which i now know im not.

So after being too scared, i fell into this depersonalization.

But not "recognizing" family is part of the depersonalization right?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

charliethomas said:


> Well it all started after a "bad trip" smoking pot. Then i became really anxious and had all sorts of ocd, i was sure i had schizofrenia, that i was becoming mad, thats what threw me into this depersonnalisation. At the moment im not THAT anxious because he gave me Solian Amisulpride a month ago wich plays on the anxious part.
> 
> Before the zoloft i really didnt care about depersonnalization, my only worry was being schizofrenic which i now know im not.
> 
> ...


*Well it all started after a "bad trip" smoking pot.*

Many on this forum have the same cause.

Solian (Amisulpride) is for treating schizophrenia though small doses can be used for depression - not anxiety. Are you still on it? (By the way, several on this forum feel better taking anti-psychotics)

*But not "recognizing" family is part of the depersonalization right?*

This can be a symptom - but you didn't have it before starting Zoloft, thus this med seems to increase your depersonalization.

Oh, forgot my manners, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## charliethomas (Feb 7, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> *Well it all started after a "bad trip" smoking pot.*
> 
> Many on this forum have the same cause.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!!!
Solian isnt for depression, but for anxiety!! and it seems to work on me..

So if zoloft makes things worse? will i get better when i stop it or am i bound not to recognize anyone for some time







?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

charliethomas said:


> Thanks a lot!!!
> Solian isnt for depression, but for anxiety!! and it seems to work on me..
> 
> So if zoloft makes things worse? will i get better when i stop it or am i bound not to recognize anyone for some time
> ...


Solian is an anti-psychotic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amisulpride and http://www.epgonline.org/mobile/drug-details.cfm/id/DR002582/page/atoz/letter/S/language/LG0001/startrow_drug/81/drugName/SOLIAN

*So if zoloft makes things worse? will i get better when i stop it or am i bound not to recognize anyone for some time?*

If your anxiety was resolved by Solian, why then did the doctor give you Zoloft?

If you were fine with just Solian, then it would seem best to not take Zoloft - of course you need to work with your doctor on this stuff.

As for your problem starting from a bad trip, just give it time and work with the meds that are helping.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I takes a couple months to feel fully adjusted to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Listen to your doctor, Visual Dude is not a doctor !


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Im still the same person said:


> Listen to your doctor, Visual Dude is not a doctor !


*charliethomas*,

It is very true that I am not a doctor. Just another patient. *Im still the same person*'s advice is sound. And *gill* says it helped him after giving it time - perhaps it will help you in time.

This is a 'selfhelp' forum and advice is from strangers across the world expressing their opinions. In the end, you are the one who has to decide and live with the consequences.

I only express concern that *My psychiatrist also says that &#8230; real depersonalization can only be found in schizofrenia* and has given you medication that, *Now since i first started taking zoloft i dont seem ro recognize people around me,i know who they are but the feelings have gone.*

Perhaps my concern is unnecessary, 'the road to hell is paved with good intentions'. Nevertheless, I prefer to respond to concerns - it is part of re-personalizing. An attempt at caring.

As for this topic question, *Can zoloft make it worse* - it depends on the person. As you have said that using it a few days has caused you to loose feelings, I still ask: If your anxiety was resolved by Solian, why then did the doctor give you Zoloft? I am simply trying to understand.


----------

